# IVF - disappearing sore boobs



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Hi

Wonder if someone can help, I've had sore boobs since starting on the cyclogest but day by day the soreness has got less, I am now on day 6 of 2ww and they hardly feel sore atall. Is this the start of af?? whats going on?? When do womens boobs normally get sore when they fall pregnant?? I know the cyclogest can make your boobs sore but I am still taking it an the soreness has gone?? If you think this is bad news, please tell me.

Love Hollie


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hollie 
hun everyone is different i didnt have sore boobs and i got bfp so try not to worry hun wishing you all the luck in the world for your test sending you some        
love always lilly xxx


----------



## Angus (Jun 1, 2004)

Hollie,

I'm on day 8 after IUI and also on cyclogest and my boobs have been sore since i started injecting but yesterday got loads better but my friends whos a nurse just told me could just be coz body is adjusting to the drugs. I was also panicing over this but i think we just have to sit it out! AARRRGGGGGHHHHH She said the same a Lily - everyone is different and until you get af or -ve theres no definate way to tell.

Good Luck
Linzi xx


----------



## suz (Mar 21, 2003)

Hi Hollie

I never got sore boobs on the pressaries, I did feel nausea, all 3times, 3rd time got BFP.

Good Luck
SUZ
XXXX


----------



## HollieHotLips (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks girls, had a good cry this morning because I keep thinking its over and I'm only on day 6, I'm not coping with this waiting game atall!!  It driving me round the bend!!!

Love Hollie


----------



## helenab (Sep 15, 2003)

Hi Hollie

you really can't second guess the side effects of drugs, pregnancy or af - in my experience they are all so bloody similar!

I had sore boobs this time following ET and cycolgest but they eased off only to come back with avengence the day before testing. I was soooooo sure it hadn't worked and drove my DH mad with negative thoughts. i was wrong. We got a postive last week.

You can't tell so stop worrying (easier said than done, I know!)

love Helena


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Woppa - wait till Eva's got teeth LOL!


----------

